# Said goodbye to our 12 year old boy yesterday



## ArkAngel (Jan 5, 2011)

My 12 year old boy Lito was with us through so much in our lives. Through college for my wife, my Paramedic internship, buying our first house, becoming a firefighter, the birth of our children, and many other joys and heartaches. We built our lives with him by our side. He was so loyal, if I even moved on the couch he was up and ready to follow me wherever I went. He did the best job protecting us on walks, from weird noises outside, and from the vaccum and lawn mower.

He had a rough early 2020 battling through months of skin issues and treatment, traveling hours to see specialist, but we beat it. Everyone who met him loved him for being such a sweet boy.

Late 2020 he was diagnosed with Spondylosis but he fought, did his best on walks, still tried to play as if he was a puppy. He was a good boy through months of acupuncture and chiropractic, but it soon affected both his hind legs and he had to wear boots to prevent bleeding from dragging.

Monday he went in for his acupuncture and the vet found a very large mass on his spleen, hemangioma/hemangiosarcoma, I was not willing to put him through finding out, nor risk it rupturing while he was alone.

We put him to rest here at home, we went to the park and played with his beloved Chuck-It ball until he could run no more, took him to the local river and played in the water as a family, he did his best to keep up even with his legs not cooperating the best. He went with a belly full of prime rib eye steak, cheeseburger patties, bacon and treats, surrounded by our love and thankfulness for being the best dog we could ever ask for. This picture was from our family day yesterday. Rest easy my sweet boy, I’m sorry your body got old on you, life will never be the same without you.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Aww, that really brought tears to my eyes. Such a sweet boy. My Condolences.


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

I’m so sorry for your loss. When I read posts like yours, it always feels like a punch in the stomach, having been there and knowing that, as dog owners, we will all have to be there again some day. RIP, Lito.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy. Peace be with you.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

so sorry for you loss.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m so sorry for your loss. What a wonderful last day you gave him.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm so sorry. What an enjoyable, pampered last day he had! I'm sure he more than deserved it. My condolences for your loss.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

What a beautiful tribute to your good boy Lito. I'm so sorry for your loss, but I thank you for sharing his story and pics with us. He was obviously much-loved. (And my husband just walked in and asked why I'm crying)


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am so sad to read this. What a beautiful obituary for a loyal friend. GSDs only seem to care about us and not so much about themselves. Losing a GSD is the toughest of all. Grieve and heal well. I hope a another dog will join you when the time is right.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I’m so sorry for your loss. Sounds like his last day was a great one, run free great boy


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

My condolences. Sounds like you gave him a great last day.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family, what a precious gift to you all, that he had such a great last day.


----------



## Argos3872 (Sep 1, 2020)

ArkAngel said:


> My 12 year old boy Lito was with us through so much in our lives. Through college for my wife, my Paramedic internship, buying our first house, becoming a firefighter, the birth of our children, and many other joys and heartaches. We built our lives with him by our side. He was so loyal, if I even moved on the couch he was up and ready to follow me wherever I went. He did the best job protecting us on walks, from weird noises outside, and from the vaccum and lawn mower.
> 
> He had a rough early 2020 battling through months of skin issues and treatment, traveling hours to see specialist, but we beat it. Everyone who met him loved him for being such a sweet boy.
> 
> ...


I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Too many of these posts here in the last week. Always gone too soon, run fast and healthy Lito


----------



## Supermode (Aug 18, 2008)

This is when you understand the meaning of man's best friend. I lost my boy of 13 years this past October. Sorry for your loss. Take some time to heal and cherish the memories you had with him. You will love again. Trust me.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

What a way to memorize a life well spent for your buddy. Keep tissues handy to get through that weirdness of things being too quiet, that favorite spot too empty, and that lost dust bunny of fur coming out from under the table. Shed a tear. We all understand.


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

terrible but knowing you spared him future pain and went out surrounded by love ones eases the pain, if only somewhat.

Run free sweet Lito -RIP


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss of Lito, peace to you and your family. good Job Lito, Rest In Peace.


----------



## Y3829 (May 4, 2021)

ArkAngel said:


> My 12 year old boy Lito was with us through so much in our lives. Through college for my wife, my Paramedic internship, buying our first house, becoming a firefighter, the birth of our children, and many other joys and heartaches. We built our lives with him by our side. He was so loyal, if I even moved on the couch he was up and ready to follow me wherever I went. He did the best job protecting us on walks, from weird noises outside, and from the vaccum and lawn mower.
> 
> He had a rough early 2020 battling through months of skin issues and treatment, traveling hours to see specialist, but we beat it. Everyone who met him loved him for being such a sweet boy.
> 
> ...


My condolences. It is the hardest part in our life to see our lovely pet to go. 😩


----------



## Ben (Otto) (May 8, 2021)

ArkAngel said:


> My 12 year old boy Lito was with us through so much in our lives. Through college for my wife, my Paramedic internship, buying our first house, becoming a firefighter, the birth of our children, and many other joys and heartaches. We built our lives with him by our side. He was so loyal, if I even moved on the couch he was up and ready to follow me wherever I went. He did the best job protecting us on walks, from weird noises outside, and from the vaccum and lawn mower.
> 
> He had a rough early 2020 battling through months of skin issues and treatment, traveling hours to see specialist, but we beat it. Everyone who met him loved him for being such a sweet boy.
> 
> ...


So sorry for your loss. My boy is nearly 7 and healthy but already dreading the day. He looks beautiful, Great memories no doubt.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. You did the right thing. He was well loved right through to the end. 
Sheilah


----------



## ArkAngel (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for your replies, its been a rough few days, but were hanging in there. The mornings and bed time are the worst


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am so sorry. It seems like he was a great dog and companion and family member. He looks well loved, and you did not let him suffer.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

ArkAngel said:


> Thanks for your replies, its been a rough few days, but were hanging in there. The mornings and bed time are the worst


I am terribly sorry. He was so handsome.

Yrs ago, if I have the right person, you took in an abandoned Shepherd temporarily. Black I think. And you had trouble with. You rehomed him and he flourished despite advice against. 
Am I right? 

I think your boy is going to come back to you in some way. 
RIP beautiful doggie


----------



## ArkAngel (Jan 5, 2011)

GatorBytes said:


> I am terribly sorry. He was so handsome.
> 
> Yrs ago, if I have the right person, you took in an abandoned Shepherd temporarily. Black I think. And you had trouble with. You rehomed him and he flourished despite advice against.
> Am I right?
> ...


Yes that was me, you have a great memory!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

ArkAngel said:


> Yes that was me, you have a great memory!


Lol. Not usually. But something jumped out at me (avatar, likely) and had this hey, wait a minute moment. I think b/c the story at the time, seems it left an impression.

Again, sorry about your loss


----------

